# Breeding ghost shrimp question



## Zookeeper (Apr 27, 2011)

My last attempt was a complete fail. I put the female in a 1.5 gallon and she had them, but then ate most of them even though there was food. The remaining died 2-3 days later. So now I'm doing it a tad differently. I'm really looking for advice from someone who has been successful at this endeavor. Last time I did no filter or airstone and tried crushed flake food like I would for fish fry.

I got 2 egg carrying females today, both fertilized, one that is already green. I'm housing both (temporarily, until I see how my female betta does in the community tank with my other shrimp) in the 1.5 with an airstone. I plan on adding a pinch of aquarium salt tomorrow, since I read it might help. Any input on this? I also have a planted tank. I read a dead leaf will decompose and add nutrients the babies will eat to the water. I know frequent water changes are a must but would it be beneficial to add some water from the planted tank or just add a dead leaf or two? Also, I've read the dark is best or at least block the sides. Is this neccessary? 

Any other tips?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The hardest part will be knowing exactly what species of ghostie you have. The reason that is important is how the babes develop after hatching. All ghost babes hatch as larvae (called zoea) instead of shrimpets. They stay in the larval stage for a very short period of time (~ 24-48hrs). Now here's the catch and this is where species comes in to play. Some require brackish water to develop while others will do fine in freshwater.

As for the isolation tank, once the female drops her eggs, remove her and put her back in her tank. The only thing that you should have in there is an air stone with just enough current going to just move the surface. Once you find the zoea have morphed into the adult form, you can move to freshwater (if in a brack tank). Keep them in isolation for a couple of weeks just to them them grow and then they can be introduced to another tank.


----------



## Zookeeper (Apr 27, 2011)

How would I find this out? I've never seen anything about it and they are sold as feeders where I get them :/. Off to google but if you have a good link, please share .


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Zookeeper said:


> How would I find this out?


Find out what? The species?


----------

